# What breed are these



## fmckenzie (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure #1 is an Easter egger. #2 is 5 weeks old, not sure of the gender or breed, I know she's a bantam though. # 3 is the same as #2 but with the polish who is also 5 weeks old. Is the polish a hen or a roo? #4 Not sure of the breed she lays dark green eggs. #5 not sure of the breed. Any thoughts, feedback, or posts are most welcome. Thanks so much


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Black chick looks like a Sumatra.


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

1) Easter Egger, 2) Sumatra, 3) Blue Polish, Last pic is probably a Orpington! The Second from last pic is a cross breed probably, not sure!
Hope this helps!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

BirdManSamiJD said:


> 1) Easter Egger, 2) Sumatra, 3) Blue Polish, Last pic is probably a Orpington! The Second from last pic is a cross breed probably, not sure!
> Hope this helps!


I agree.


----------

